# C2C Just finished (c)



## satch (Dec 19, 2012)

My second C2C made this for my sister in law for her birthday. I used The woman's institute soft and smooth aran yarn it was really lovely to work with. Thanks for looking.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful! Did you use a pattern? You did a wonderful job!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

It's lovely.Well done .


----------



## Mamaria21 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice work - it’s lovely. The colors work nicely together


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

That is really beautiful. Your sister-in-law will love it.


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

That's beautiful. What a great colour combination. Lucky sister in law.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful job. Your sil is one lucky gal. May I ask what border did you use. It really works well with the blanket.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, that is just gorgeous!!! Don't you love C2C blankets? They are my "go-to" most of the time and always look great whether with self striping like Sweet Roll or simply left-overs from other projects. Knit or crochet on!!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Very pretty and I love your colors. The border is the perfect finishing touch.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful. Such lovely colors


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

very pretty and i love the border


----------



## satch (Dec 19, 2012)

No I didn't use a pattern and the border was simply DC with every other stitch front post and a round of SC in between colour changes. Thank you all for all your kind words.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

Love it, beautiful colors!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Just BEAUTIFUL !! Your work is so very neat...well done. :sm24:


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Stunning work.


----------



## madknitter07 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ooooh I love the colours. it looks beautiful.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Great looking blanket.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Beautiful work. Sister in law will surely appreciate this Afghan made with such care. ????


----------



## dandre1974 (Dec 21, 2014)

You have just helped me with a new border for my c2c, which I love doing. Thank you.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Gorgeous blanket. Love your colour choice.


----------



## Prettyyarn (Jul 7, 2017)

Very pretty colors


----------



## Prettyyarn (Jul 7, 2017)

Very pretty colors


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Beautiful! Love the colors!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful and I love the border.


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

Love your boarder. I am working on a c2c now and am on the look out for boarders. I really like yours.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty, lucky sister in law. Do you have a single brother to introduce me? Just kidding.


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Beautiful! .It is gorgeous. Never added the border for my afghan. How much yarn did you need and what is the final size, if you would like to share the info.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

A treasure for sure. Just wonderful. Love the colors and your work is pure perfection.


----------



## Shadow123 (Oct 21, 2016)

yarndriver said:


> Well, that is just gorgeous!!! Don't you love C2C blankets? They are my "go-to" most of the time and always look great whether with self striping like Sweet Roll or simply left-overs from other projects. Knit or crochet on!!!


i agree C2C is my favorite blanket. i make a lot of baby blankets for charity using different stitch patterns and colors. i think the reason i like it, is because you can
stop at any size you want...i make a lot of 30 inch blankets.
Blessings
amberdragon


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful work love the colors , very nice touch with the border


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Qexcellent!


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Gotta make one of those! Your edging is awesome!


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautifully done. So clean and even.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely. Great colors


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Beautifully done. Love the colors.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

Great looking blanket.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!
Tina


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Lovely. How did you make the border? I am not good at figuring things out from a picture.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovely! A very nice border!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

That certainly turned out lovely and the colors are great--so pretty together.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Gorgeous! Thanks for posting how you made the border. I want to copy that idea, if I may.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Very pretty. I like your edging. Is it fpdc and bpdc?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/corner-to-corner-c2c-corner-start-tutorial

I love your C2C afghan


----------



## sgtrhillslady4 (Apr 5, 2018)

This is beautiful! Love the colors. I was looking at many patterns in this C2C stitch. Is it easy to follow the pattern?


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry didn't realize you had posted the border. I have put it in my files for use next time I make a blanket.



Trekkiebigtime said:


> Lovely. How did you make the border? I am not good at figuring things out from a picture.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love it! Now that makes me want to try one.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely! Great color combo and border treatment.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful! I am addicted to C2C...it's like a drug!!


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Lovely work!!! I hope to master that stitch one day!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

I love the choice of colors. Very pretty and soothing.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the colours and the border! :sm11:


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Pretty. Love the colors


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Very appealing colors, nice work.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful work. :sm02:


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Oh my, that's a Beautiful afghan!


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

cute


----------



## CindyWal (Sep 22, 2017)

That's beautiful! I love the colors, and your work is superb. The border is stunning, as well.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

It looks so soft and cozy! The colors are perfect together, and your crocheting is perfect too!


----------



## NanaChrista (Jul 2, 2015)

I love it! I also like to do the c2c afghans. I love your edging. I would love to have the edging pattern. That is, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful! Love your border!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous blanket!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely ????????????????????


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Wow great work! Love the colors, and your stitches are well done!


----------



## Ms.Lefty (May 6, 2011)

Your C2C blanket is beautiful. Love the border


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful work and lovely colours. Like the finish you did too. :sm24: :sm24:


----------

